
Transcript of the parliamentary debate to ban Donald Trump from the UK - timlyo
https://hansard.digiminster.com/commons/2016-01-18/debates/1601186000001/DonaldTrump
======
alexbilbie
Interestingly this is the first time the term "wazzock" has appeared in
Hansard since at least 1935
[http://www.theyworkforyou.com/search/?q=wazzock](http://www.theyworkforyou.com/search/?q=wazzock)

